# Tudo à toa



## Felipe Betancourt

bom dia, gostaria de saber o que significa a frase anterior, que é o titulo da cançao de Mc katinga um cantor angolano.
obrigado


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Todo en vano. Pero el sentido puede cambiar dependiendo del contexto en la frase.


----------



## Macunaíma

No Brasil _tudo_ pode ser usado informalmente em lugar de _todos_ para se referir a um grupo de pessoas.

_"Eu vi lá um bando de gente, tudo à toa." (todos à toa, sem ter o que fazer, desocupados)_


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

WhoSoyEu said:


> Todo en vano. Pero el sentido puede cambiar dependiendo del contexto en la frase.



gracias amigo


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil _tudo_ pode ser usado informalmente em lugar de _todos_ para se referir a um grupo de pessoas.
> 
> _"Eu vi lá um bando de gente, tudo à toa." (todos à toa, sem ter o que fazer, desocupados)_




muito obrigado amigo


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil _tudo_ pode ser usado informalmente em lugar de _todos_ para se referir a um grupo de pessoas.
> 
> _"Eu vi lá um bando de gente, tudo à toa." (todos à toa, sem ter o que fazer, desocupados)_



a cançao disse: mas a rupa que vestia: tudo á toa, sapato d'ele todo a toa, casa dele, carro d ele: tudo a toa


----------



## Mangato

Tudo à toa pode ser de qualquer jeito?


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Mangato said:


> Tudo à toa pode ser de qualquer jeito?



ok, mas por favor dame un exemplo de que significa _*de qualquer jeito*_

obrigado


----------



## Mangato

De cualquier modo, sería la traducción. Pero lo que hago yo es una pregunta, no una afirmación.


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Mangato said:


> De cualquier modo, sería la traducción. Pero lo que hago yo es una pregunta, no una afirmación.



ahhh ok entendi!


----------



## brasileirinho

Pode ser que em Angola exista um significado diferente.

pra mim, a frase está estranha.


----------



## vf2000

Tudo à toa, largado, descuidado, deixado de qualquer maneira, abandonado à própria sorte. 
Michaelis: _À toa:_ a esmo, ao acaso; sem reflexão nem tino; impensadamente._ Andar à toa:_ a) andar sem saber por onde; b) estar atarantado, confuso; c) estar desocupado ou sem obrigação.


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

brasileirinho said:


> Pode ser que em Angola exista um significado diferente.
> 
> pra mim, a frase está estranha.



concordo con voce pode ser un falso amigo
obrigado


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

vf2000 said:


> Tudo à toa, largado, descuidado, deixado de qualquer maneira, abandonado à própria sorte.
> Michaelis: _À toa:_ a esmo, ao acaso; sem reflexão nem tino; impensadamente._ Andar à toa:_ a) andar sem saber por onde; b) estar atarantado, confuso; c) estar desocupado ou sem obrigação.




muito obrigado amigo


----------

